# Eisen 1236GH Vs PM 1236-T



## gman10259 (Jan 13, 2018)

Anybody know anything about Eisen Machinery? Their lathes are made in the Taiwan and their 1236 looks the same as PM. PM states their 1236 model is only meant for part time use not having hardened gears and shafts. Is Eisen's 1236 the same?


----------



## ddickey (Jan 13, 2018)

Their website says they are hardened.
https://eisenm.com/pages/engine-lathes


----------



## gman10259 (Jan 13, 2018)

I found this. 

1236GH
Quality you can see. Precision you can count on.
Made in Taiwan
Gear Head Precision Bench Lathe
•Hardened and ground bed ways • Hardened and ground crossslide ways • Hardened and ground tailstock quill

But I did not see anything about hardened Gears and Shafts in Headstock..


----------



## Chipper5783 (Jan 14, 2018)

'must say - their 16" G series machine is a "right proper" looking machine.  Love to see one for real.


----------



## qualitymachinetools (Jan 14, 2018)

Their gears in their 1236 are absolutely NOT hardened.        They ARE hardened on our PM-1340GT.  Thats a good part of the price difference, besides the size, and the higher end chuck with the preferred package.  

For hobby use, you would probably never notice it, but for heavier use, its worth the extra money. 

Another difference is the stand we use is much heavier, we upgraded that about a year ago.   Makes a big difference, (if you are going to get it with the stand)        Its pretty much the same machine, yes, except maybe in the accessories, and our support.


----------

